
Snapchat raised $1.8B in a Series F round - kevindeasis
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/26/snapchat-series-f/?sr_share=facebook
======
mnkmnk
What does a image sharing mobile app do with 1.8 billion dollars? I am
genuinely curious

~~~
iliaznk
Looks like you're not a Snapchat user. It has turned into a media platform,
not only messaging or image sharing.

